# Java mail API - möchte nur eine gewisse Anzahl von Emails in die Liste holen



## beta20 (5. Nov 2019)

Hallo,

ich verwende für meine GUI "Primefaces". Ich möchte hierz p:datatable verwenden, allerdings mit LAZY Loading.
Also es sollen nicht ALLE Emails auf einmal in meine Liste geladen werden, sondern nur dann in die Liste geladen werden, wenn sie benötigt werden.
Hierzu bietet Primefaces lazy loading der Liste an:




__





						PrimeFaces Showcase
					






					www.primefaces.org
				




Was ich nun suche ist, dass ich in der JAVA Mail bspw. nur die Mails von 0-50 in meine Liste speichere.
Gibt es sowas? Wie kann ich sowas machen?

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe


----------



## mrBrown (5. Nov 2019)

https://javaee.github.io/javaee-spec/javadocs/javax/mail/Folder.html#getMessages-int-int- ?


----------



## beta20 (5. Nov 2019)

danke, werde ich probieren.

Wenn wir schon bei JAVA Mail sind:
Gibt es für "Allen antworten", "Weiterleiten" etc. auch schon Funktionen aus der API? Ich habe keine gefunden.
Also ich stelle mir zB bei "Allen antworten" vor, dass dann automatisch ein neues Message Objekt erstellt wird mit:
- allen Empfängern
- Body Text wird so formatiert, dass die vorherige Nachricht dann so aussieht:

*From:* Max Mustermann<max.mustermann@mail.com>
*Sent:* Tuesday, November 5, 2019 6:20 PM
*To:* Daniel Test <daniel.test@mymail.com>; Mark Test <mark.test@email.com>
*Subject:* Test


----------



## mrBrown (5. Nov 2019)

Wird's vermutlich nicht geben, allein schon weil's kein einheitliches Format dafür gibt.


----------

